# My NEW LT 25 SCDH



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Clean!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I second that. Looks nice! You have any plans for it?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i saw this boat when i picked up my NMZ and was like dayyummm, good lookin boat ya got there


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Congrats. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

That sir is a nice looking boat....good on ya for the layout, and jam up job by Pugar and the guys!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

very nice.......clean,clean,clean.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice, ice blue is such a good color for a boat. Congrats ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

Is this Tico's boat? that thing is sweet. So when does this one go up for sell? ;D


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice and clean... sweet!


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

> Is this Tico's boat? that thing is sweet. So when does this one go up for sell? ;D


I got a feeling he's stayng with this one


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

what kind of trailer she gonna ride on ? [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

she's puuuuurdy,congrats on that one -'tide


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are a couple more pics of the boat and trailer. I got her all rigged up with Hella waterproof switches, Garmin Gps 440s, bilge and livewell pumps. I took her out on saturday for the first time and got 27mph out of her with 6gals of fuel, full livewell and cooler ,fishing gear my daughter and my fat butt. I am ecstatic with the performance but I think I need a bigger prop. Im gonna try a different prop to see if I can squeeze out a couple more MPH.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks good sitting on that trailer, looks even better sitting in the water  so what prop are you pushing and what are you gonna move to?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

love the color nice boat


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> looks good sitting on that trailer, looks even better sitting in the water   so what prop are you pushing and what are you gonna move to?


After looking at the prop closely I believe I found my problem. One of the blades is bent and has no cupping to it. It presently has a 13p on it. I am going to try Shinerkillers spare and stainless props to see what I can get out of it.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Shiner killer and I went out this morning to try his SS vengeance prop on my boat and bought some shiners to wet a line while we were at it. The boat performed great with both our fat butts on it. We got 28.4 mph. While taking a break from running it, Shiner managed to land 2 Peacocks and I got a big fat zero. More fish slime on the boat! Here are some pics Shiner took  and a short video of me running it by myself where i hit 29.1 mph.  Shallowfish also met up with us and snapped a pic of Shiner and I as we were getting ready to take off. I cant say it enough,* I LOVE THIS BOAT!!!!!*


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Ok I was pretty happy how the quality of the video looked on my iPhone but once I sent it to YouTube it lost quality. Oh well. We had a great day today and I will be posting a fishing report soon. Make sure to read the description and enjoy [smiley=1-beer.gif]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljHkiS-M7k4&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are some noe pics....


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

awesome pics man! thats probably my favorite LT set up, nice and clean


----------

